# Ants Destroying Ridgid Insulation



## flyboy (Apr 5, 2009)

I do not have a solution for you but I have had the same problem in the past. Bugs really seem to like polysio insulation.

I have been told that foil facing is a deterrent but I have no way to verify this. For what it is worth, I also have styrofoam insulation and have not seen as much evidence that the bugs go for it. 

A professional that does spray foam may have some means to mix in borate when blowing foam. I do not think the commonly available insulation boards (i.e. what is available at H.D.) have any insecticide. I have never seen any product marketed as such.

Let me know if you find a solution.


----------



## IdahoBob (Jan 29, 2007)

*UPDATE on Ants and Rigid Insulation*

It got worse before it got better.:furious: I found that not only had the little buggers (actually identified as Odorous House Ants - _Tapinoma sessile_) had not only attacked the Poly -iso but had burrowed into some expanded poly styrene (the white stuff) Funny thing is the white stuff, called R-Tech and manufactured by INSULFOAM (www.insulfoam.com) is labeled as Insect Resistant" at least to Termites and Carpenter Ants. I guess my ants couldn't read the labels.

I agree that the foil facing may be a deterrent but, in this case, the edges were exposed and they entered that way leaving the foil completely intact. Perhaps wrapping the cut edges with foil tape might work.

In the end, I had to pull it all out of the soffits as well as some sandwiched between 2x window and door headers in a 2x6 wall. I then had an exterminator come in and spray everything and gas the attic. For the next week there were dead ants everywhere:thumbup: I don't think I am exaggerating when I say I swept up thousands of them everywhere inside and out. So far no more sightings and I am putting things back together but not using ANY foam insulation strictly fiberglass.


----------

